# to anyone who had contact with 1Sexy337..



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

im not on here to speak about cars. im here looking for information. im trying to get in contact with the person who my boyfriend ,user 1sexy337 , nelson was traveling to Virginia to to pick up a transmission from. if anyone knows of anything please contact me at [email protected] this is very important please and thank you


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Is your husband missing? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=5779332

There's a link to track all of the posts that your husband has made during his membership here.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In this thread here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4560621

He mentions something about a transmission...



1Sexy337 said:


> Is that the lowest you would go on that 5 spd tranny cause if you would take less let me know and how far are you from the Bronx...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope you find him...:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LA7VJetta said:


> Hope you find him...:thumbup:


For sure. 

I hope, if something is seriously wrong, that she has already contacted the Police.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Has this been resolved? Get a sick feeling in my stomach when I read something like this.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> Has this been resolved? Get a sick feeling in my stomach when I read something like this.


I agree, I hope we hear some good news about this, I know she has other things on her mind but please keep us updated.

Since he was going to pick up a tranny for daniel silva, I would try to contact him. Does this sound like the area and guy he was going to get the tranny from?? This is the same link PSU posted.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4560621


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

Any thing yet?


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

In that post with the parting out that car, the OP just bumped that thread on the 10th.




1Sexy337 said:


> Is that the lowest you would go on that 5 spd tranny cause if you would take less let me know and how far are you from the Bronx...





daniel silva said:


> Can go Any lower!!!!:thumbup:


I dont know if this is the right guy, because 1sexy is asking how close to the Bronx is Daniel. 1Sexy's wife said he was going to Virginia. Would this match up??


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

hope all is well


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> I dont know if this is the right guy, because 1sexy is asking how close to the Bronx is Daniel. 1Sexy's wife said he was going to Virginia. Would this match up??


Hmmm... good point there.

Has anyone tried emailing the wife yet?


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I want to but i dont know what to say.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Any news?? This she will even post back?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

uNLeaSHeD. said:


> I want to but i dont know what to say.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Email from PSU said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am writing on behalf of myself and other concerned members of Vortex.
> 
> ...


Just emailed her.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

PSU said:


> Just emailed her.


:thumbup::thumbup: Hopefully you hear back.


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thank you...*

Thank you everybody for your concern. we did find him. unfortunately he is in critical condition due to complications from carbon monoxide poisoning . my main concern right now is getting in contact with the person he was on his way to meet to pick up the transmission. we have no name or address as to where he was going. all we know is that he was going to Virginia . i apologize for not responding sooner things have been pretty hectic here at the hospital.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1sexy337wife said:


> Thank you everybody for your concern. we did find him. unfortunately he is in critical condition due to complications from carbon monoxide poisoning . my main concern right now is getting in contact with the person he was on his way to meet to pick up the transmission. we have no name or address as to where he was going. all we know is that he was going to Virginia . i apologize for not responding sooner things have been pretty hectic here at the hospital.


oh wow , what happened?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. 

So, to get this straight, he was poisoned by the person he was traveling with? 

My prayers with you, your husband and your family.


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

we are assuming he made a stop to catch a snooze he fell asleep with the car running . someone saw him and tried to wake him but just thought he was sleeping the person came back 90 min later n still saw him asleep so they called the ambulance. we believe the car had an exhaust leak into the car .he was in an open area. we do not know how long he was in the car before they first saw him . as of right now the toxins are out of his system but he is still not responding he is on a respirator and has a bit a brain swelling.. this is the 4th day he is here and we are praying every day that he opens his eyes ...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope he gets better.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LA7VJetta said:


> I hope he gets better.


:beer::beer:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I pray that he fully recovers.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

hope he gets well soon.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Great to hear you atleast found him, I was getting worried at first  Hope everything goes well and he gets better. Tell him his buddys at Vortex say Get Well Soon


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

1sexy337wife said:


> .....fell asleep with the car running ....believe the car had an exhaust leak into the car .he was in an open area. .....


Great to hear he is recovering, but it is a reminder that doing not-so-smart things can hurt you.

Never sleep in a car with the engine running.

There does not need to be an exhaust system defect to be dangerous. The heater intake is from the atmosphere around the car. If the car was stopped on ground with snow deep enough to be close to the bottom of the car, the exhaust does not get away easily. 

Never assume it will not happen to you.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

1sexy337wife said:


> we are assuming he made a stop to catch a snooze he fell asleep with the car running . someone saw him and tried to wake him but just thought he was sleeping the person came back 90 min later n still saw him asleep so they called the ambulance. we believe the car had an exhaust leak into the car .he was in an open area. we do not know how long he was in the car before they first saw him . as of right now the toxins are out of his system but he is still not responding he is on a respirator and has a bit a brain swelling.. this is the 4th day he is here and we are praying every day that he opens his eyes ...


You and your significant other are in our thoughts. Hope he recovers fully and continues his VW hobby :thumbup:

As a side note, I shudder to think how easily we can REALLY hurt ourselves. This could have been any one of us.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I wish him a speedy recovery. I too, along with my family, had a close call with carbon monoxide poisoning. Good luck. He will be in my prayers. :beer:


----------



## 2004Vr6mike (Nov 6, 2010)

my prayers are with you!


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*his prognosis*

Things aren't looking too good for him a large amount of his brain cells were damaged. the way the drs put it his quality of life isnt going to be what it was. some of it may be reversible .. but its not guarantee...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1sexy337wife said:


> Things aren't looking too good for him a large amount of his brain cells were damaged. the way the drs put it his quality of life isnt going to be what it was. some of it may be reversible .. but its not guarantee...


 Not what we wanted to hear. I will be thinking of you guys. :thumbup: If there is anything any of us can do, let us know. :thumbup:


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

I wish you guys the best of luck.
It's always sad to hear unfortunate news among fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Very sorry to hear that :-( tell him many people are thinking of him


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW that really sucks. All my prayers go out to him and I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

thank you soo much everyone .. im trying to stay strong for him and for our daughter who just turned 3 yesterday


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1sexy337wife said:


> thank you soo much everyone .. im trying to stay strong for him and for our daughter who just turned 3 yesterday


 Oh wow, well Happy Birthday to her. I hope he gets better and everything works out..


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> Things aren't looking too good for him a large amount of his brain cells were damaged. the way the drs put it his quality of life isnt going to be what it was. some of it may be reversible .. but its not guarantee...


^^^^^^^^^^



alexandriak said:


> any updates?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

So sad to hear hope he gets better and has a full recovery!


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*update*

we just spoke with the drs.. things dont look good at all .. Most of his brain cells were damaged and he will have to be on life support for the rest of his life ...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1sexy337wife said:


> we just spoke with the drs.. things dont look good at all .. Most of his brain cells were damaged and he will have to be on life support for the rest of his life ...


Oh damn.....  I will still be praying for you guys.


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

1sexy337wife said:


> we just spoke with the drs.. things dont look good at all .. Most of his brain cells were damaged and he will have to be on life support for the rest of his life ...


I'm so sorry to hear


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

deletedo1m said:


>


x2  hope all gets better


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

WOW. . I'm so sorry to hear. I pray that everything gets better


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers out to your family


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Sad news for sure


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> we just spoke with the drs.. things dont look good at all .. Most of his brain cells were damaged and he will have to be on life support for the rest of his life ...


I will keep you and your family on my prayers .............


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 15DegreeJetta (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your family. We were in a similar situation last month with an anoxic brain injury that my mother-in-law had due to choking. Brain injury's aren't anything to take lightly. My family will pray for you and your family in this tragically difficult time.


----------



## Pir8 97 (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

damn...


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

This is so sad, my prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update*

after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


That is wonderful!! Will continue to pray for you guys. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


wonderful news!


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


 I will continue to pray.


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

Ive been following this silently but the lastest news is something to post about!

Thats wonderful news


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


Wow! What fantastic news, never underestimate the human spirit! This really made my day, we'll continue to keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## DMS_SLiC (Jul 11, 2007)

Great news,I`ll continue to pray for a full recovery.


----------



## Pir8 97 (Apr 7, 2007)

That is wonderful news! We're all pulling for him.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Awesome news!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Very nice, the power of prayer!


----------



## 15DegreeJetta (Jun 18, 2004)

Very good to hear. Lets keep it up and bring this guy home to his family!


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Very happy to hear the news! We will continue to pray!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Fizzo20 said:


> Very happy to hear the news! We will continue to pray!


LOL nice sig, buddy. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Great news. Hope he continues on a path to a complete recovery.


----------



## 2004Vr6mike (Nov 6, 2010)

AHHHH I started reading from the top of this page and was quickly depressed before being thrilled upon his turn around!

You all will stay in my prayers!!!


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

LA7VJetta said:


> LOL nice sig, buddy. :thumbup::thumbup:


Haha yours initially attracted my attention so I figured it would work on other people :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Fizzo20 said:


> Haha yours initially attracted my attention so I figured it would work on other people :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Prayers to you and him*

Please know that we will pray for you guys. Remember to rest when you can. You will need the energy for him and the family. I pray for your health and the kids too.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*fantastic!*

The human body is a fantastic machine, this is proof if anybody ever needed it. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

JimH said:


> The human body is a fantastic machine, this is proof if anybody ever needed it. Your family is in my prayers.


Exactly right. :thumbup::thumbup: It is just amazing.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

GT_GREG said:


> Ive been following this silently but the lastest news is something to post about!
> 
> Thats wonderful news


x2

Excellent news! Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm glad things are working themselves out. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## evilegti (Sep 12, 2008)

does he work or park his car at the shell station on boston post rd???


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


:beer::beer:


----------



## loosefalcon (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been following this thread pretty closely, and I wanted to express my elation at hearing of his progress! Thank you so much for keeping us updated. We'll continue to keep you and yours in our thoughts and prayers. Hopefully he'll be back home with you and your daughter soon.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


this is wonderful , will continue to keep your family in my prayers..


----------



## Em Kay Three (Aug 15, 2010)

Glad the doctors were wrong!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Em Kay Three said:


> Glad the doctors were wrong!


Sometimes it is a good thing they are.


----------



## glenn a (Oct 20, 2009)

This was a tough read. My wife lost her 21yr. old nephew not long ago to CO poisoning.

My prayers are with your family.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I am following this thread quite closely as well. Great to hear things are looking up. You and yours are in my thoughts!


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

Not too sure but there is a possibility that he did..


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*update*

Again I would like to thank everyone for their thoughts, prayers and support during this tough time.. He's been doing ok . We are currently in the process of trying to bring him back to NY. Sadly he isn't showing any signs of recognition towards me or any of the family which we expected. He has startedmoving his legs a lot more and responds to his name . They removed his breathing tube from his mouth but now they have it directly into his neck.. We are continuing to think positive and pray for the best. I will continue to update everyone as aften as I can .. Thank you all so very much


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

We are all praying for you


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad to hear he's making some progress :thumbup:. I'll be praying for your family


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

Wish you a speedy recovery 337


----------



## TheDarkAK (Jan 19, 2011)

*Prayers go out to you and your family*

I hope that he will be able to overcome the seemingly impossible and have a complete recovery. I pray for you and your family


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update*

as of yesterday hes breathing on his own with out the ventilator and is starting to move his fingers lil by lil... we are looking into transferring him to a care facility upstate ny ... still no luck with finding who he purchased the tranny from .. so far everything is going good.. continuing to pray for him...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

that is very good news.:thumbup:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Updates sound promising. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> as of yesterday hes breathing on his own with out the ventilator and is starting to move his fingers lil by lil... we are looking into transferring him to a care facility upstate ny ... still no luck with finding who he purchased the tranny from .. so far everything is going good.. continuing to pray for him...


it's wonderful to read this,will continue to keep in my prayers ....


----------



## c35ar32 (May 5, 2008)

that is some great news!!! Sounds like he is slowly making progress. We will continue to pray.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

great news  

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, you and your family will be in my thoughts. I hope he has a successful recovery


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't know 337 personally, but nonetheless, still praying for you guys.


----------



## Ajaxpowder (Oct 10, 2010)

I wish him a speedy and full recovery, and that you and your daughter have good luck while he is recovering!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any more updates?


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

Wondering if you have any news for us and how your hubby is doing lately ??? Were all thinking about him


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update!*

Hey guys sorry for not posting anything lately haven't been able to get to a computer so I'm attempting this from my phone. He's been doing good he's off the ventilator he remembers some of the family .. He cries when he sees someone he remembers. He's doing a lot of movement in his right arm. He is in a rehab care facility where they give him physical therapy 6 days a week. He does remember our daughter but not so much me and he doesn't remember what happened to him that night . He isn't speaking yet but when he wants to he moves his lips to talk and u can figure out what he's saying. We ask him questions and he responds by nodding his head to say yes or no. We have been encouraging hime telling him he has to get better but he gets emotional and starts to cry.. God has proven his power with him so far and we are not giving up. I'm heading back to NY today so let's see what more he does today . Keep those prayers coming! Thanks a lot everybody


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: Good news!


----------



## VWFahrenheit (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely good news


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> God has proven his power with him so far and we are not giving up.


 :beer::beer:


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to update us on his progress. Although I have never met him and most people on here have not either we are all pulling for him and hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## ubiquitoussmokey (Mar 23, 2007)

*here for you and your family.*

I'm in Central Jersey and work close to the Shore. I can help with any transportation you may need. Let's get this man home and keep praying for his recovery. Feel free to contact me if you need help! (((HUGS!)))


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

ubiquitoussmokey said:


> I'm in Central Jersey and work close to the Shore. I can help with any transportation you may need. Let's get this man home and keep praying for his recovery. Feel free to contact me if you need help! (((HUGS!)))


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

wow, very glad he's ok and I hope he continues to get better


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update*

I'm on my way home. He got emotional today when I left. He actually started talking a lil bit today and they weren't very pleasant words. He cursed at his mother and his sister so we can tell his personality is very much there.. Hopefully he will be talking again very soon . He's a strong man if all goes well he will be on his way home by march the latest


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1sexy337wife said:


> I'm on my way home. He got emotional today when I left. He actually started talking a lil bit today and they weren't very pleasant words.* He cursed at his mother and his sister so we can tell his personality is very much there*.. Hopefully he will be talking again very soon . He's a strong man if all goes well he will be on his way home by march the latest


 Oh boy, I dont know if that is a good thing or a bad thing.  good news though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

very good news


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

Mk3vr97 said:


> very good news


 yesyesyesyes


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

1sexy337wife said:


> I'm on my way home. He got emotional today when I left. He actually started talking a lil bit today and they weren't very pleasant words. He cursed at his mother and his sister so we can tell his personality is very much there.. Hopefully he will be talking again very soon . He's a strong man if all goes well he will be on his way home by march the latest


 Is he still in hospital in Baltimore? If so, which one? 

There's a lot of Baltimore area dubbers around who would probably help out in any way they could.... 

Keep your spirits high. My family and I are sending some positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Pir8 97 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm glad he is continuing to get better. I was especially happy to hear that he recognizes your daughter. I have 2 kids, my oldest being 3, and I couldn't imagine not recognizing them or my wife.


----------



## . W e r d n a (Mar 23, 2006)

Been following this thread and not posting, glad to see that he's making progress. Please keep us updated as he progesses further :thumbup:


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

. W e r d n a said:


> Been following this thread and not posting, glad to see that he's making progress. Please keep us updated as he progesses further :thumbup:


Me too. Since day 1!

My fiance and I have been praying for him. What a tear jerking story, we really hope he fully recovers!


----------



## bigshoulders (Jan 29, 2010)

Praying for a full recovery in NC.

I also pray that you have the strength to be there for your daughter as well. This can't be an easy trial for you, either. My heart goes out to you & your family.


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*update*

hello everybody hope everyone is doing well.. Nelson is coming along very well.. the trache in his neck will be coming out hopefully today .. and they will start him on pureed foods.. he trys to do things and get frustrated very easily but hes strong . hes still in baltimore at the Kernan Hospital. well off to work i go.. hope everyone has a blessed day


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

1sexy337wife said:


> hello everybody hope everyone is doing well.. Nelson is coming along very well.. the trache in his neck will be coming out hopefully today .. and they will start him on pureed foods.. he trys to do things and get frustrated very easily but hes strong . hes still in baltimore at the Kernan Hospital. well off to work i go.. hope everyone has a blessed day


such great news!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update and we continue to hope and pray.


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that


----------



## ubiquitoussmokey (Mar 23, 2007)

**

thanks for the update! your family remains in my prayers. (((HUGS!)))


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> hello everybody hope everyone is doing well.. Nelson is coming along very well.. the trache in his neck will be coming out hopefully today .. and they will start him on pureed foods.. he trys to do things and get frustrated very easily but hes strong . hes still in baltimore at the Kernan Hospital. well off to work i go.. hope everyone has a blessed day


I'm glad to see that he's getting better.........


----------



## Tala (Sep 7, 2010)

That's awesome to hear:thumbup:


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

1sexy337wife said:


> hello everybody hope everyone is doing well.. Nelson is coming along very well.. the trache in his neck will be coming out hopefully today .. and they will start him on pureed foods.. he trys to do things and get frustrated very easily but hes strong . hes still in baltimore at the Kernan Hospital. well off to work i go.. hope everyone has a blessed day


So glad to hear that. I just came across this thread. Praying for you, your husband and your family.:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Glad that everything made a turn for the positive for you, your husband and your family.


----------



## LuvHops (Feb 9, 2011)

the response from the people on here has made me feel good again as a human.
I certainly hope that he keeps progressing, and best wishes to your family and of course your husband.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad that everything is progressing. Keep giving us good news :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## 313rides (Feb 9, 2011)

1sexy337wife said:


> after the drs told us that he wouldnt recover anymore than he had, the next day they took him off of one of the medications within an hr he had his eyes wide open and was responding to his name and touch and with in 3 hrs he was moving his arms and legs.. yesterday they surgically attached a feeding tube into his stomach and is doing so much better. he will remain in baltimore so that he can be treated in rehab center... all the prayers are working.. plz continue to pray for him


God bless him and god bless you and your child. Stay strong, hopefully everything will get back to normal.


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update*

Hello everybody I am back here in Baltimore they had to bring him back to the medical center from the rehab cause of blood clots in both of his legs thy did put him on blood thinners unfortunately he had an allergic reaction to it . The drs are looking into speaking with a vascular surgeon because the clots are really big .we are hoping to get him back to the rehab facility as soon as possible it seems that he doesn't like the nurses here too much he continues to curse at them


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

Hope everything continues to progress. :beer::beer:


----------



## VasDrafts (Apr 23, 2004)

We're keeping him and your family in our prayers! Stay strong!


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*In my prayers*

Very sorry to hear what happened, i've read that he's on his way to recovery which is very good news. keeping you in our prayers and hoping that you can find the strength to pull through this obstacle and your husband has a full recovery. God Bless


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

Very happy to hear he is doing better! Positivie thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family  Hang in there!


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Won't be much longer until you can tell him what an idiot he is (at least that is what my wife would do to me in this situation). 

In all seriousness, glad he is alive and recovering. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Update!*

he is still in the hospital and they are still trying to treat the blood clots in his legs. but they have started feeding him again and is doing very well with it he has been trying to speak more and he actually did say hi to our daughter today. i cant thank everyone enough for the thoughts and prayers that have been working .. keep them coming!..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Great to hear. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Happy everything is working out. Will still continue to pray for you guys!


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

good thing everything is going better


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> he is still in the hospital and they are still trying to treat the blood clots in his legs. but they have started feeding him again and is doing very well with it he has been trying to speak more and he actually did say hi to our daughter today. i cant thank everyone enough for the thoughts and prayers that have been working .. keep them coming!..


looking forward to more news like this.........eace:


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*hello everyone*

I'm back here in baltimore.. He is doing amazingly great he's eating very well feeding himself and talking and laughing and smiling like he normally would.. I surprised him yesterday when I walked in .. He didn't expect me to be there..the blood clots are still there and are causing him a lot of pain.. And he says he's going to be home next week.. Lol .. he really wants to go home and misses our daughter he gets emotional when they speak about her.. I'm getting ready to head over there I go back to NY tonight.. God is amazing and has brought my husband back to mee... And last but not least his cousin tells him do u see what ur car has done and asked if he was going to get rid of it and his. Response NO I STILL LOVE IT!! He's too much!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's awesome to hear! 

Sounds like he's a true "Dubber" at heart.


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

1sexy337wife said:


> I'm back here in baltimore.. He is doing amazingly great he's eating very well feeding himself and talking and laughing and smiling like he normally would.. I surprised him yesterday when I walked in .. He didn't expect me to be there..the blood clots are still there and are causing him a lot of pain.. And he says he's going to be home next week.. Lol .. he really wants to go home and misses our daughter he gets emotional when they speak about her.. I'm getting ready to head over there I go back to NY tonight.. God is amazing and has brought my husband back to mee... And last but not least his cousin tells him do u see what ur car has done and asked if he was going to get rid of it and his. Response NO I STILL LOVE IT!! He's too much!!


great news!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

More great news. :thumbup:


----------



## RavenSword (Feb 10, 2011)

Good to hear... good to hear


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

thats awesome!!!!!!!!! vw people are crazy


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

that is amazing to hear!!


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats awesome !!!!!


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Awesooome!:laugh:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

just read this start to finish. we all do stupid things sometimes and it sounds like he is on the road to recovery. Wishing you guys the best and i'll keep you in my prayers. god bless.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

Awesome, God Bless


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

Great news


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Hello everyone!*

i know its been a while that i havent posted any updates. He's been doing great swelling in legs finally went down and hes no longer in pain. therapist have been working with him on walking, taking steps and holding himself up straight. hes been in very good spirits always laughing and smiling. this past week our daughter finally got a chance to see him. she was a bit shy with him being that its been soo long since she has seen him. things have been going so well that drs are thinking of a discharge date of April 7th for him. but he will have to do more inpatient treatment at a rehab facility here in ny. hopefully they find a place thats just as good as they are.. hes eager to get back to work and for us to continue with our lives..


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! Great news! I'm so happy for you and your family! Hopefully more and more good news will continue to pour out. My prayers remain with you! :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Glad to hear that he is doing well. :beer::beer:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Thats great!. Good to hear thats you guys are doing well:beer::beer:


----------



## ubiquitoussmokey (Mar 23, 2007)

That's great news. Glad to hear everything's getting better! (((HUGS!)))


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

fantastic news:thumbup:


----------



## Ajaxpowder (Oct 10, 2010)

I am Amazed by his progress. It seems like the doc's where wrong and he may make a full recovery! 

I will continue to pray for him in my own special way!


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1sexy337wife said:


> i know its been a while that i havent posted any updates. He's been doing great swelling in legs finally went down and hes no longer in pain. therapist have been working with him on walking, taking steps and holding himself up straight. hes been in very good spirits always laughing and smiling. this past week our daughter finally got a chance to see him. she was a bit shy with him being that its been soo long since she has seen him. things have been going so well that drs are thinking of a discharge date of April 7th for him. but he will have to do more inpatient treatment at a rehab facility here in ny. hopefully they find a place thats just as good as they are.. hes eager to get back to work and for us to continue with our lives..


 happy to read this.........great news.......keep ya in my prayers...........


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

Great news, May God continue to bless him and your family.


----------



## dubtek77 (Jan 30, 2008)

amazing....., hope things continue to improve! :thumbup:


----------



## MKIIIislove (Jul 29, 2010)

just came across this. hope everything is shaping up. :thumbup:


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

This thread has been a roller coaster but I'm so happy to see all the positivity. All the best to Nelson, you and family.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

I am glad to see everything is going great now for you guys


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

wow sad story. I just happened upon this thread. Glad to hear he is doing well:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, glad you found him, and he's doing better. Best wishes for you and your family


----------



## valley_girl_GTI (Dec 4, 2010)

that is such good news so happy for you, daughter, and familt  I have to say I would never part with my car either if something like that happened to me... VW Luver for life


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

*Hello everyone*

we have recieved great news this week.. He will finally be able to come home next thursday. he still will have to go to therapy but hopefully he will be able to do it as an outpatient. hes getting better at the walking and is eager to come home. i dont know how much more i can thank you all for all of your prayer and support these past few months, it helped him get to where he is today .. i will continue to post his progress untill he gets home


----------



## . W e r d n a (Mar 23, 2006)

1sexy337wife said:


> we have recieved great news this week.. He will finally be able to come home next thursday. he still will have to go to therapy but hopefully he will be able to do it as an outpatient. hes getting better at the walking and is eager to come home. i dont know how much more i can thank you all for all of your prayer and support these past few months, it helped him get to where he is today .. i will continue to post his progress untill he gets home


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 410CrewDubber (Oct 5, 2010)

just read this thread from start to finish..very emotional but glad to hear everything is working out!!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

This is good news. Just incredible. :heart:


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Deaner03 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just came accross this thread. Very emotional and shocking, but I am extremely glad to hear about the latest updates. I wish you and your family nothing but the best. I hope that the therapy continues to provide a healthy recovery. You shall remain in our thoughts.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

PSU said:


> Any updates?


Latest Post#173 back a page...home by now? ic:>:thumbup: please glad you're home


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

:thumbup: My thoughts are with your family! It's great to read that he's making a recovery! Stay strong!


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

i also just came across this and read every last word of it. this is amazing i must say, and the bit about his car....i couldn't help but LOL literally. glad everything is looking up for you guys. like most everyone else here, you're all in my prayers. GOOD LUCK!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone just wanted to let you know that he is finally home he was discharged yesterday he was walking and everything and right back to one of his hobbys his xbox thank you everyone for all of ur prayers with out them he wouldn't even be here right now hopefully he will soon remember his vortex log on info n be on it again


----------



## . W e r d n a (Mar 23, 2006)

1sexy337wife said:


> Hello everyone just wanted to let you know that he is finally home he was discharged yesterday he was walking and everything and right back to one of his hobbys his xbox thank you everyone for all of ur prayers with out them he wouldn't even be here right now hopefully he will soon remember his vortex log on info n be on it again


excellent news :thumbup: god bless you and your family


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

1sexy337wife said:


> Hello everyone just wanted to let you know that he is finally home he was discharged yesterday he was walking and everything and right back to one of his hobbys his xbox thank you everyone for all of ur prayers with out them he wouldn't even be here right now hopefully he will soon remember his vortex log on info n be on it again


This is the update I have been waiting to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

awesome news!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

This story is amazing.


----------



## izz (Aug 5, 2010)

i just came across this post and what a story...

i am very glad that he is recoverying...dont give up 337!!!


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

this should be turned into an inspirational movie


----------



## One_PunchMachineGun (Jan 11, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:i am so glad to hear that he is doing better, but i love the fact that so many of you vortex group were praying for him and his family, it is very uplifting.:thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart::heart: God Bless everyone that prayed for him.


----------



## anmagro (Jul 23, 2009)

XBox is good for the soul :thumbup:. I hope everthing is okay for you guys. everything must be so hard. im sure he will still need you with recovery even as time goes on. be strong! god bless :beer:


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

lazermkiv said:


> this should be turned into an inspirational movie


 lol it really should


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

i'll tell ya one thing.....my vote for wife of the year? you win!:thumbup:


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Thats awesome!


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

we are eagerly awaiting his 1st post back. hope you have showed him this thread!


----------



## 1Sexy337 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thank You To all My fellow Dubbers*

I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


:thumbup::thumbup: Glad you are ok bro.


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


Glad you're back man. :beer::beer:


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


don't ever put vortex'ers through that again!:laugh: glad you're okay dude, get back to dubbin!!:thumbup:


----------



## Exhaustdd (Mar 25, 2010)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


I think I can speak for many, if not all who posted by saying We are all so glad to see your post!! Just an incredible story, keep the faith, never give up:thumbup:


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


amazing to hear from you after reading all this. 
get well man. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


Wow! Glad you're back man! :thumbup:
What a story!


----------



## Pir8 97 (Apr 7, 2007)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


Welcome back man :thumbup:


----------



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back brother. Through the GRACE OF GOD no one opened THAT DOOR.


----------



## izz (Aug 5, 2010)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


hey welcome back!!!


----------



## 1Sexy337 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Thanks For All Your Prayers*

I would like to thank my fellow dubbers for their support I just need someone to help me fix the down that was the culprit otherwise i will sell the car my friends always told the car was cursed!


----------



## tar (Oct 3, 2009)

just read this entire thread. so happy that everything seems to be getting back to normal and you sir better hang onto that wife of yours shes a keeper :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


Welcome back...glad you're OK. BTW we've never met, and I don't like meeting people under these cerumstances, but hey I'd buy you a beer if you were ever in Upstate NY. [Fastdubs.org member]


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome back! i dont know you but have been following this thread. 

its inspirational! 

team vw always has your back!


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

downpipe had a exhaust leak?


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

Turbo_S said:


> downpipe had a exhaust leak?


Yea...


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


it's been a while since 01/11/2011,first post,glad to read your posts,you have been on my mine and prayers since then,so glad to see your recovering .....eace:


----------



## wetbar (Mar 18, 2010)

you know you a TRUE dubber if: you are "supposed to be" a certified tough guy, and this thread brought tears to your eyes... hope all is well with ya 1sexy, glad to here you getting healthier, and if your ever in the SE connecticut area and need ANY type of help, let me know.. ,my thoughts and prayers go to you and your family for a complete recovery of you.... oh and your dub,lol have a great night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moar dub (Jan 22, 2011)

this seems so bizarre... almost unreal... but absolutely possible... i wish you all the best...:thumbup:


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm glad your recovery went smoothly sir. Truely inspirational thread right here!


:thumbup: to the VW Lounge.


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

Just saw this today but very glad to hear things are getting better :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

just saw this thread...glad your alright man:thumbup: wish i lived closer to help you out with fixing that DP, best of luck with everything:beer:


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

I am one of many who came across this thread for the first time. As I read through the pages I had tears of desperation, of hope, of joy and for the wonderful thoughts expressed on these pages. 

Bless your family and all the dubbers that expressed hope for this man and his family.:heart:


----------



## xjoex (Aug 19, 2010)

wetbar said:


> you know you a TRUE dubber if: you are "supposed to be" a certified tough guy, and this thread brought tears to your eyes... hope all is well with ya 1sexy, glad to here you getting healthier, and if your ever in the SE connecticut area and need ANY type of help, let me know.. ,my thoughts and prayers go to you and your family for a complete recovery of you.... oh and your dub,lol have a great night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^^
Thank God you're alright! I don't know how to do it but someone set up a donation and let's help out as best we can.


----------



## weaklinks (Apr 22, 2011)

wow I drove cross country a few times . Slept in the car a few times . You'll never know Thank the LORD hes much better .


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I just happened across this thread (linked from another thread) and I'm very happy to see that it has a happy ending. I definitely will think twice before I attempt something similar. If it's too cold out to sleep with the engine off then a hotel room would be money well spent. Never would've thought of something like this happening. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I was one of the first to post on this thread, then it kinda left. But glad you are ok :thumbup:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)




----------



## jdub13 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow what a story I'm glad everything is ok now I'm sorry I'm just now replying but I just now saw this thread an again welcome back us dubbers have to stick together.


----------



## ZACHER3tuning (May 13, 2008)

excellent bounceback, happy to hear both of you made it through this:thumbup:


----------



## 1sexy337wife (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello everyone I know I haven't posted anything in a while. Have been working hard and taking cAre of my family .he's been doing an amazing job and is continuing to recover is in therapy a few times a week and continues to do better every week. It was a few weeks ago that we actually saw the car since the incident and no words can express the anger I felt just looking at it. Hes eager to start driving again and to go back to work. Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## . W e r d n a (Mar 23, 2006)

5 months later and I'm happy all is well and getting better for you guys :thumbup:


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

glad to hear things keep getting better.................:wave:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbup:.......thanks for the update, and glad he's doing better. Remember it's OK to take a break for yourself everyonce in a while. Hope he's back to 100% soon. Wishing your family well...ttfn.


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you for the continued updates. Hope he continues on his path to a full recovery.:thumbup:


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

great news. thank you for the updates. continue to get better bro!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

glad to hear your ok and the family is back together.

have a good one guys


----------



## mkvlady (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow... Absolutely incredible story! I just stumbled across this, and I have been glued to my screen reading the entire thing! I am so glad he's doing better! My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

1Sexy337 said:


> I was knocking on death's door that is not something I would like to do again!


Welcome back! 

Glad everything turned out for the best.


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is ok i read this story and got so touched and im glad to see he made it out alive:thumbup:


----------

